# Driver harrassing cyclists is arrested.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This is cool.The camera is a weapon against auto nazis.

Cops use viral video to capture driver harassing cyclists

<script type="text/javascript" src="http://video.foxnews.com/v/embed.js?id=1853791664001&w=466&h=263"></script><noscript>Watch the latest video at <a href="http://video.foxnews.com">video.foxnews.com</a></noscript>

fc


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

This took place in Boulder County, Colorado. I'm glad those guys remained so calm because it really displayed how idiotic the driver was. It is nice that video cameras (GoPro, cell phone, iPod, whatever) are now available to document stuff like this!


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

What a joke this is for the riders. I've seen this happening here in Sonoma County CA. Makes me want to ride with a gun!


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

dmaciel said:


> What a joke this is for the riders. I've seen this happening here in Sonoma County CA. Makes me want to ride with a gun!


fortunately I've had very little issues with drivers like this in Sonoma County. I get a few shouts on occasion but never anything like this. either way, hopefully the bike coalition will get an anti-harrassment ordinance approved that will increase the penalties against drivers like this.


----------



## johnss (Sep 21, 2012)

I get a few shouts on occasion but never anything like this


----------



## bwbishop (Sep 17, 2011)

I've ridden that road so many times. That is such a bicycling friendly area too. Glad they found the wonk.


----------

